# Has anyone tried Formula # 7 for DP??



## chase1121 (Nov 6, 2007)

Seems like my DP is coming back after a 2 year break  so I am back on the hunt. I came across this last night derealizationhelp.c om (cant post a link). Seems like its some tablets a guy is selling that he swears helped him, $40 bucks for a month doesn't seem too bad to try I guess, I really don't want that feeling coming back, it was horrible. Anyone???


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Aargh sad, sad, sad this!
Don`t trap into this!
In the good case you only got light up or its a placebo.
In the bad case they put poison stuff in it and you will get even more problems.
Just go seeing a doctor.


----------



## chase1121 (Nov 6, 2007)

Why would they put poison in to it???

I have been to many doctors, as have many people on here, with no help.  Anyway I went ahead and ordered one bottle, can't hurt. Plus the ingredients seem to be what people suggest to take anyway. I'll post in here if it helps.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

What are the ingredients in this mystical formula from Russia? :shock:


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

My advice is not to take anything you purchased off the internet.

I don't know what is in Formula #7, but I have a general bias against alternative medicines in general which mostly just take your money and at the best case scenario do absolutely nothing for you.

If you are interested in alternative medicines - go see a naturopath or just visit your local health store. I still think you'll probably end up with nothing but a bottle of placebos but it is better than buying unknown substances off the internet.


----------



## chase1121 (Nov 6, 2007)

york said:


> What are the ingredients in this mystical formula from Russia? :shock:


They don't list them on the site, but I emailed them and this is the response I received from Daniel:

"Dear Michael,

Yes, I still take the tablets everyday, maybe part of it is fear of the Derealization coming back, but for the most part
it's because they really do make me feel good and stress free. The ingredients are as follows:

Calcium 50mg
L-theanine 100mg
Magnesium 70mg
Rhodiola Rosea 100mg
Tryptophan 50mg
Vitamin B 50mg

I would suggest buying just one bottle at 1st to try it out. I am very sure you will be very happy.

Let me know if you have anymore questions!

Thanks!
Daniel"

Total came out to $43 shipped to my door. Will it help?? I have no idea, but for some reason I believe the guys story... I don't know. I should have them shortly and we'll see. Doing the research on all those ingredients showed that they are in fact used to fight anxiety, so maybe they got the formula right??


----------



## chase1121 (Nov 6, 2007)

Matt210 said:


> My advice is not to take anything you purchased off the internet.
> 
> I don't know what is in Formula #7, but I have a general bias against alternative medicines in general which mostly just take your money and at the best case scenario do absolutely nothing for you.
> 
> If you are interested in alternative medicines - go see a naturopath or just visit your local health store. I still think you'll probably end up with nothing but a bottle of placebos but it is better than buying unknown substances off the internet.


I agree with you for the most part, but if I was to buy all the stuff that's in Formula #7 separately, it would set me back about $50 or so anyway. It's worth a try and if the pills kill me at least they will do me a favor :lol:


----------



## chase1121 (Nov 6, 2007)

They came in yesterday and I started taking them today... no poison so far hahah!

I can't post links or images in here yet (how many posts to do I need anyway??) but here is an image of what they look like h t t p ://img23.imageshack.us/img23/2992/sevenn.jpg


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

chase1121 said:


> They came in yesterday and I started taking them today... no poison so far hahah!
> 
> I can't post links or images in here yet (how many posts to do I need anyway??) but here is an image of what they look like h t t p ://img23.imageshack.us/img23/2992/sevenn.jpg


Let us know how it goes. As I said - i'm a bit of a skeptic about alternative remedies but am always curious to know what options seem to work for people. Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

Seems like a decent list of goods in that bottle, i dunno tho, i'm like matt, i'm really biased towards something like that, i'm on the heavy stuff, klonopin, only thing that has worked so far for me. But if you can beat DP/DR without having to become addicted to benzos, i'm quite jealous of ya man haha


----------



## chase1121 (Nov 6, 2007)

So it has almost been 2 weeks, I must say I feel much better. I can actually sort out my mind to the point where I can not think about DP and during those times I feel really good. I'll post again in about 2 weeks!

PS. I am not dead, no poison


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

that sounds cool, but do you really think it came from this supplements?


----------



## chase1121 (Nov 6, 2007)

Rein said:


> that sounds cool, but do you really think it came from this supplements?


I really do think so.


----------



## chase1121 (Nov 6, 2007)

It has almost been a month now and I am still alive , but on a serious note I don't know if the pills helped me or if me really wishing they would help, helped me but my DP is 98% gone now. I will feel it sometimes, but as soon as I do I forget it just as quick. I am going to get one more bottle for one more month just to make sure it's all gone!!

Again i don't know if it's just the placebo effect, but I have tried many different pills and nothing helped. This did and very well!

 I would recommend it to anyone with DP! At $43 bucks it's worth a try!


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

And tommys formula is pretty much the same, tommy's is probably even better.

This is a breakthrough!! This is probably the cure!!!!

But dont rush when taking these supplements, give it about two to three weeks before you will see results 

Iam only about 5% cured so far, but i am getting better faster!!!


----------



## chase1121 (Nov 6, 2007)

Found some old emails and saw this post. Wanted to drop by to give you guys an update. I am still very much alive, the pills are not poison







. I am happy to say I am 100% free of the unreal feelings. I don't know if the pills alone helped, or maybe it was a number of things, but they sure didn't hurt. I would recommend them to anyone with derealization


----------



## Dyna (May 13, 2010)

Wow, it's great toget this fed back. Is this the site you found the formula in http://derealizationhelp.com/
How long did you take the pills for? and how long are you off them. I think I am goingto give them a try? Did you take any other medication along with the pills. Thanks Dyna


----------



## chase1121 (Nov 6, 2007)

Dyna said:


> Wow, it's great toget this fed back. Is this the site you found the formula in http://derealizationhelp.com/
> How long did you take the pills for? and how long are you off them. I think I am goingto give them a try? Did you take any other medication along with the pills. Thanks Dyna


Yup, that's the site.

I took them for a month and I felt much better. I than bought another months supply just in case and took that for a few weeks (still have a few pills left).

I took nothing else but the pills. Good luck!


----------



## Dyna (May 13, 2010)

Well I just ordered 2 bottles. I live in Europe, so don't know how long it will take to arrive. Will keep you posted. Thanks, Dyna


----------



## nix (Feb 27, 2010)

Chase, are you still alive?








So, it seems like there is cure for DP/DR. Or it's just good placebo!


----------



## chase1121 (Nov 6, 2007)

nix said:


> Chase, are you still alive?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very much so







haha

I don't think the pills alone did it... I think the pills relax you and let your mind rest from all the constant thoughts.


----------



## Dyna (May 13, 2010)

Hi Chase, How long had you been suffering with DP?


----------



## chase1121 (Nov 6, 2007)

Dyna said:


> Hi Chase, How long had you been suffering with DP?


I had it for about two years with about 2 year brake in between.


----------



## drew-uk (May 22, 2009)

chase1121 said:


> I had it for about two years with about 2 year brake in between.


How do threads like this just die? has any one else tried this to any success?


----------



## ohwell (Oct 28, 2010)

chase1121 said:


> Seems like my DP is coming back after a 2 year break
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I were you, I'd search what has changed in your life during that period, as far as weeks prior to it comming back. That might be the clue of a remission.


----------



## drew-uk (May 22, 2009)

ohwell said:


> If I were you, I'd search what has changed in your life during that period, as far as weeks prior to it comming back. That might be the clue of a remission.


Dude this post is from 12 March 2009







I just Bumped it because he found a "cure" that worked for him


----------



## ohwell (Oct 28, 2010)

Drew. said:


> Dude this post is from 12 March 2009
> 
> 
> 
> ...


should have checked the date. I'll blaim by DP for that.


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

What kind of pill is it


----------



## UltraRobbie (Nov 27, 2010)

So this sounds like it works?

Really, I don't care if it's a placebo at all, DP/DR is all in our heads anyway, there is nothing actually physically wrong with us; most of its in our heads and contributes to the bad feelings we get, so this may be a great cure


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

york said:


> What are the ingredients in this mystical formula from Russia?


a shitload of naltrexone and uranium ;D


----------

